# Need PS3 320gb



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Guys i need your help i have to buy a ps3 for my nephews birthday but i want the one that they have in HMV with 4 games and 1 blue ray for £249 but they never have stock when i go in and ive been trying for 3 weeks :wall:. Best i can get is £219 with only 1 game Help :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry to state the obvious but have you been into GAME or Gamestation and asked what sort of deal they can do you? 
Shame you didn't get it at the beginning of the month as they still had there monster deals on from Christmas.
I've just got my 320gb ps3 and had to go for the Assassins creed deal and changed the game to battlefield 3 as there big deals finished recently unfortunately, the next time they'll proberly have some good deals on is Easter.
Asda always has good deals on and tescos is another one to try.
I'll have a dig about and see what I can find for you.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Dan J said:


> Sorry to state the obvious but have you been into GAME or Gamestation and asked what sort of deal they can do you?
> Shame you didn't get it at the beginning of the month as they still had there monster deals on from Christmas.
> I've just got my 320gb ps3 and had to go for the Assassins creed deal and changed the game to battlefield 3 as there big deals finished recently unfortunately, the next time they'll proberly have some good deals on is Easter.
> Asda always has good deals on and tescos is another one to try.
> I'll have a dig about and see what I can find for you.


Thanks bud :thumb: Yea tried Game and Gamestation and the rest. like you said i should have got it in the xmas sales when they had them. Dont worry about reminding me mate, my wife has said told you so a Trillion times :lol:

If you come across one that would be great. I asked the manager at HMV why they still have the £249 deal out on show for sale but none of there stores have no stock, and asked him why they did not put out of stock on the display for that deal. He replied they have to do it on sonys say so. Is that a bit nasty or is it me?


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

chillly said:


> Thanks bud :thumb: Yea tried Game and Gamestation and the rest. like you said i should have got it in the xmas sales when they had them. Dont worry about reminding me mate, my wife has said told you so a Trillion times :lol:
> 
> If you come across one that would be great. I asked the manager at HMV why they still have the £249 deal out on show for sale but none of there stores have no stock, and asked him why they did not put out of stock on the display for that deal. He replied they have to do it on sonys say so. Is that a bit nasty or is it me?


Not at all mate I have said the same thing to GAME and Gamestation with regards to advertising a deal and not having it in stock,
I'll have a dig about and see what's what. :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

your buying your nephew a ps3? WTF!! i used to get a something worth about £20, or £20 cash :lol:.. unfair


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> your buying your nephew a ps3? WTF!! i used to get a something worth about £20, or £20 cash :lol:.. unfair


But you drive the real thing Craig, and your the manager of G-Techniq :argie::argie: so stop winging you got it all  and if that's not enough you got detail of the year :argie: :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Game price match, even on trade in values.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Have a look on Hot UK Deals mate, I saw one yesterday that Morrisons are doing for £225.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

maggi133 said:


> Game price match, even on trade in values.


Sadly they don't buddy I asked


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Bumpy. Help


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Got one guys Hmv have them back in stock in some stores:thumb:


----------

